# (eom) couple of questions



## trentonjoe (Mar 25, 2003)

I think I remember reading these answers before but I cannot find them now!

1.  How do you duplicate _Identify_ ?

2.  How do monsters energy resistance get handled.  Nothing has air resitance 20, it hardly seems fair that my new PC can effect everything!

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Blewer (Mar 25, 2003)

1. Identify is part of the Detect Magic skill.

2.  This is a bit of a problem, The Abjure Air list will protect from Air damage. Beyond that I suggest that you make decisions based upon differing creatures, If the creature seems to have an air element to them will probably have some sort of protection to air spells.

Remember also that Ice, Lightning, Sonic and Void using creatures could also have some sort of protection to air damage (Elemental Protection table 4.1 on page 10).


----------



## trentonjoe (Mar 25, 2003)

Dave Blewer said:
			
		

> *
> 2.  This is a bit of a problem, The Abjure Air list will protect from Air damage. Beyond that I suggest that you make decisions based upon differing creatures, If the creature seems to have an air element to them will probably have some sort of protection to air spells.
> 
> Remember also that Ice, Lightning, Sonic and Void using creatures could also have some sort of protection to air damage (Elemental Protection table 4.1 on page 10). *





What about MM demons and devils?  or celestials?  you kinda have to rework everything right?


----------



## Dave Blewer (Mar 25, 2003)

Well, possibly - but it isn't really that much of a chore... Its part of the fun of using a non standard magic system IMHO


----------



## trentonjoe (Mar 26, 2003)

Dave Blewer said:
			
		

> *1. Identify is part of the Detect Magic skill.
> 
> *





I don't have a Detect magic skill in my book!  At least it isn't with the other new/revised skills chapter.

Where is it?


----------



## Dave Blewer (Mar 26, 2003)

> I don't have a Detect magic skill in my book! At least it isn't with the other new/revised skills chapter.




That's because it's actually called Divination and can be found on pag 35  

I am a bit thick, me


----------



## trentonjoe (Mar 26, 2003)

Mr. Blewer I commend thee.

Thanks for the help!


----------

